# Unethical behavior!!



## Packer89 (Dec 16, 2019)

Fired over voicemail? Didnt try calling or anything only called once, left voicemail


----------



## ThatOneGuy96 (Dec 16, 2019)

What did you do?


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2019)

Were you seasonal?


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 16, 2019)

Was this your first "something?"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you talk to your hr at the dc?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 16, 2019)

I can think of a few instances that they would probably fire someone over the phone rather than in person. And if they try calling several times and nobody answers, then resort to voicemail.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Dec 16, 2019)

I've heard of it happening before, typically they catch you in the morning when you walk into the building.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 16, 2019)

As asked before, what did you do to get fired?  You didn't punch out a TL did you?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> As asked before, what did you do to get fired?  You didn't punch out a TL did you?


For it to be done over the phone and not when you walk in you a) where a temp b) where a seasonal c) threatened physical violence or d) had a reason to believe you would be violent when being fired.
Also, no it isn’t illegal nor is it against policy to be fired over the phone.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 19, 2019)

Did you job abandon?  I can see a phone call about that.


----------



## dcworker (Jan 3, 2020)

Did you miss your mantory overtime day?


----------

